# plowing 1-11-09



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

gave my friend the camera to take pics as I plow the camp road. pics actually came out pretty good.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice Pictures ! Scenic plowing. All our stuff is city boring stuff.
Heres some shots from our last event. Sunny today. Doing clean up.
4" + 4"+ then another 6+ inches, one right after the other.

22 Hours plowing plus worked my shop during the day Friday and Sat regular hours.
1 hour sleep. 
The night shot was at Kohls at midnight.(my wife driving !) (she shovels/snowblows)
5 hours to plow that lot by myself.
The rest of the subs were at a banquet enjoying themselves !! 
Hope they have a hangover this morning !!! 
And they said it takes 2 of them 5 hours to do the lot ?
Well... It was only a couple inches deep when I did it, So will cut them some slack ! :waving:


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

looks like a fair amount of snow


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

Eastmytailpipes is that up on the Sacandaga? It looks like one of the many camp roads up in town.
how much snow was up there we got about 5" in the village.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

BKFC255;711218 said:


> Eastmytailpipes is that up on the Sacandaga? It looks like one of the many camp roads up in town.
> how much snow was up there we got about 5" in the village.


ya it is. up by benedict bay/loop. up at my camp I got 6 inches. this weekend I am going snowmobiling out on the lake.


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a small world enjoy the snowmobiling. Do some ice fishing while your at it they just caught a 48" northern up in that area.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

BKFC255;711377 said:


> It's a small world enjoy the snowmobiling. Do some ice fishing while your at it they just caught a 48" northern up in that area.


where about in the village do you live? do you do any boating, atving, or snowmobiling?


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

when you get to the sharp bend by the churches make a left and go about 500'. i have lived in broadalbin all my life and dont do much but fish on the lake. When it busy during the summer the family and i head north and go camping. dont ride the lake just been on to many rescues to ride it but that is a personal thing i guess.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I dont do much riding on the lake. I don trust it. but this weekend I am going out to a friends ice shanty. maybe sometime this summer we can hook up and go fishing.


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Awsome Pics


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Really cool pics guys.....that one shot beloongs in the fisher book!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Pics look good, I really like the Fords


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

tls22;711787 said:


> Really cool pics guys.....that one shot beloongs in the fisher book!


I know. i told my frien that pic I could see being on a billboard somewhere lol. I should send it into fisher.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah man.... thats the fun snow to plow.... I cant wait for tonight to get another turn at hitting another 4-5 inches hopefully!...... more......


----------

